# Disturbing Information



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

Other than providing his info to the unit what should be done? 

Beat him with a bar soap filled sock?


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> buddies dad is 75. 2 tours VN. still won't talk about it.


Pobably told this before but my grandfather never told anyone but his wife he served in WW2. When my dad went to the funeral home with grandma to make arrangements the director started talking about coveirng the coffin with flag and a military ceremony. My dad interrupted and said no thiis is a mistake. Grandma said no son your dad was drafted in WW2. Everyone at the funeral was blown away about it except his one buddy.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

AaronJohn said:


> Other than providing his info to the unit what should be done?
> 
> Beat him with a bar soap filled sock?


And you said that where?


----------



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

TSS Caddis said:


> And you said that where?


The point was to thank vets and let them know we on the forums respect the veteran hunt!

unfortunately there was abuse in the process and I was hoping someone would come forward and suggest what should be said if anything at all. 

cut me some slack


----------



## GRUNDY (Jun 18, 2005)

Lowlifes. Good to expose it. Maybe next time they’ll reconsider their shenanigans due to the potential public shaming they would get.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

OK, as a vet I'll chime in with an idea since I've been watching this thread.

What I would do is simple and harmless. It's also anonymous so you don't have to publically embarrass the wanna be. Just take his phone number and email and sign him up with a dozen veterans charities and other organizations. Wounded Warriors is one example. They'll be calling and emailing him for donations for a year or more and maybe he'll feel guilty and do something good for the troops. 

Putting him line at the secretary of state once a week to update the veterans status on his driver's license could also be fun too...

This craps been going on for decades. Don't get too worked up over it but maybe consider having a little fun with it...

Thanks for posting for advice.

Oh, I do like the soap in a sock idea. That's how we dealt with the idiots in the barracks back in my time.


----------



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

6Speed said:


> OK, as a vet I'll chime in with an idea since I've been watching this thread.
> 
> What I would do is simple and harmless. It's also anonymous so you don't have to publically embarrass the wanna be. Just take his phone number and email and sign him up with a dozen veterans charities and other organizations. Wounded Warriors is one example. They'll be calling and emailing him for donations for a year or more and maybe he'll feel guilty and do something good for the troops.
> 
> ...


Fantastic thank you! 

and on that note this thread is finished!


----------



## twoteal (Jul 22, 2001)

6Speed said:


> OK, as a vet I'll chime in with an idea since I've been watching this thread.
> 
> What I would do is simple and harmless. It's also anonymous so you don't have to publically embarrass the wanna be. Just take his phone number and email and sign him up with a dozen veterans charities and other organizations. Wounded Warriors is one example. They'll be calling and emailing him for donations for a year or more and maybe he'll feel guilty and do something good for the troops.
> 
> ...



LOL. this. As a vet myself it doesn't bother me that much, bothers me more that everytime you turn on the news all we do as a country is treat each other like **** to the point that I almost find the reasons I served doesn't exist anymore. I couldn't imagine being deployed and looking back home to see whats going on. I don't want platitudes I want everyone to be better to each other.


----------



## Nicoli7153 (Oct 9, 2012)

Falsifying a State document is a felony, uttering and publishing


----------

